# For those of you who don't know & are looking for labels....



## patricio (Aug 7, 2007)

Lisa at Clothing Labels 4U has a wealth of knowledge, and her labels are well priced and top quality- this gal knows her labels! I have the forums to thank for pointing me in the right direction- I just wanted to give a shout out for those who may just be joining.

Peace,


Patrick


----------



## tim3560 (Jan 7, 2007)

Nice, thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Irpud (Jan 13, 2008)

Do you have any pictures of her work?


----------



## queerrep (Jul 18, 2006)

Irpud said:


> Do you have any pictures of her work?


Better yet, you can request your own free samples: Woven Clothing Labels from Clothing Labels 4 U


----------



## Irpud (Jan 13, 2008)

Are these samples "leftovers" of previous work they've done for clients, or can I send them my artwork, and have them send me a sample of it?


----------



## queerrep (Jul 18, 2006)

Irpud said:


> Are these samples "leftovers" of previous work they've done for clients, or can I send them my artwork, and have them send me a sample of it?


Yes, they are 'leftovers'.  They might do a sample for you for a fee, but I don't know that for certain.


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

You must pay for your order, then a sample will be sent to you.

There are other companies that will send you a sample proof of your label free of charge. I know lucky label does.


----------



## Irpud (Jan 13, 2008)

queerrep said:


> Better yet, you can request your own free samples: Woven Clothing Labels from Clothing Labels 4 U


Is there anywhere I can see picture examples of everything? For example, straight cut, center fold, sew on, iron on, etc, I have no idea what these terms are, and what they look like 

Also, if I give them my mail address, will I get a bunch of crap in the mail? (over time) Or is it just a one time thing that they'll send you anything?


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Irpud said:


> Is there anywhere I can see picture examples of everything? For example, straight cut, center fold, sew on, iron on, etc, I have no idea what these terms are, and what they look like


When you get the physical samples it's pretty obvious which is which.



Irpud said:


> Also, if I give them my mail address, will I get a bunch of crap in the mail? (over time) Or is it just a one time thing that they'll send you anything?


I've never received anything from them other than the samples I requested (which is one more letter than other companies I've requested samples from I might add).

I do recommend getting the samples too, as personally I disagree with others in this thread regarding the quality. The samples make it easy for everyone to make up their own mind though.


----------

